# عندي إستفسار حول تفسير الكتاب المقدس



## نرجسي العمر (1 أكتوبر 2010)

كيف الحال؟

عندي إستفسار وأريد إجابه عليه
بطريقة صحيحة واضحة ومثبته أنها من الدين المسيحي وليست إجتهاد من الأعضاء الكرام في الرد



علمت أن التفسير الظاهر لنصوص الكتاب المقدس تختلف عن تفسيرها الباطن والمقصود منها

إستفساري هو من أين مصدر ومرجعية هذا التفسير الباطن المعتمد عند الدين المسيحي

لأني وجدت في التفسير الباطن في الديني المسيحي إعتماد على 

المشبه وهو التفسير الباطن 
والمشبه به وهو نص الكتاب المقدس بالتفسير الظاهر 
ووجه الشبه وهو الرابط أو العلاقة التي ربطت بين النص الظاهر والتفسير الباطن


بتفكيري المبدئي أتوقع أن يكون مصدر ومرجع ذلك التفسير الباطني للكتاب المقدس من عند المسيح لأنه هو الأعلم في ما هو مقصود بهذا الكتاب المقدس من المعنى الباطني

أرجو من الأعضاء الكرام الإفادة وتوضيح هذه المسألة مع وضع مصادر ومراجع التفاسير الباطن للكتاب المقدس.




وعندي إستفسار تبعي للإستفسار السابق وهو

هل التفسير الباطني لكتاب المقدس يشمل كل نصوصه أم فقط نصوص معينه فيه؟



أرجو عدم الشتم أو الإهانه
أنا فقط أستفسر لا أكثر 
أريد رد على هذه الإستفسارات تمثل رد الدين المسيحي الحقيقي وليس إجتهادات


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (1 أكتوبر 2010)

تفسير الانجيل موافق تماما لروح الانجيل واقوال اباء الكنيسه الاول ونصوص الانجيل ولا يوجد اى اختلاف بين التفسير والنصوص الظاهره الا ان بعض النصوص نجدها واضحه انها تحمل استعارات وتشبيهات بلاغيه.
ايضا اريد ان اقول ان الروح القدس هو من يعطينا فهما وشبعا من كل معانى ونصوص الكتاب المقدس


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*مفيش حاجة إسمها باطن وظاهر
إنما عندنا مبدأ هو عدم إستخدام الأية الواحدة
لأن كل أية مرتبطة بأيات أخرى سواء قبلها أو بعدها أو فى إصحاح أخر
أو لها نبوة فى العهد القديم
فبناء على ما كتبت وضحى السؤال حتى نستطيع  الإجابة​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*عند دراسة الكتاب المقدس يجب إتباع الأتى

منقول
عن
دار الكتاب المقدس

مقدمة

 كيف تقرأ الكتاب المقدس
- القواعد الفنية
1 - ضرورة القراءة بالتشكيل
2 - القراءة في ضوء القرينة
3 - القراءة مع ملاحظة علامات الترقيم
4 - القراءة في ضوء اللغات الأصلية
5 - القراءة مراعيًا أنواع النصوص المختلفة.
- القواعد العملية.
 كيف تدرس سفرًا
- أخطاء نقع فيها
* المعنى الحرفي
* المعنى الرمزي (المجازي)
* المعنى الروحي (الإنطباعي)
* المعنى العقائدي
- خطوات دراسة سفر
* اختيار السفر
* قراءة خلفيات النص
* قراءة السفر كله كجزء واحد أكثر من مرة
* استخراج الكلمات والآيات المحورية
* إعادة تقسيم السفر مع التحليل
* دراسة كل جزء من أقسام التحليل على حدة
* المقارنة بالتفاسير المختلفة
* التطبيق
 الخاتمة.
 ملحق الكتب المساعدة​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

كما أعتاد السيد المسيح ان يجتمع مع تلاميذة ويفسر لهم أقواله السمائية عندما يعسر عليهم فهمها وذلك حينما رأيناه يفسر لهم الأمثلة وكانوا يسألونه في الخفاء 
. 
يوحنا الإصحاح 3

1 كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ اسْمُهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ رَئِيسٌ لِلْيَهُودِ. 
2 هَذَا جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ أَتَيْتَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مُعَلِّماً لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ مَعَهُ». 
3 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنْ فَوْقُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ». 
4 قَالَ لَهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ: «كَيْفَ يُمْكِنُ الإِنْسَانَ أَنْ يُولَدَ وَهُوَ شَيْخٌ؟ أَلَعَلَّهُ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بَطْنَ أُمِّهِ ثَانِيَةً وَيُولَدَ؟» 
5 أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ. 
6 اَلْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الْجَسَدِ جَسَدٌ هُوَ وَالْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ الرُّوحِ هُوَ رُوحٌ. 
7 لاَ تَتَعَجَّبْ أَنِّي قُلْتُ لَكَ: يَنْبَغِي أَنْ تُولَدُوا مِنْ فَوْقُ. 

واجتمع معهم في العشاء الربانى وقال لبعضهم عما سيحدث فيما بعد وظهر لهم بعد قيامته وأخيراً أعطاهم الروح القدس الذي بدا عمله في يوم الخمسين.

بعد القيامة مكث الرب يسوع مع التلاميذ 40 يوما يتكلم معهم ويفسر الأمور الخاصة بالملكوت
أعمال الرسل الإصحاح 1

1 اَلْكَلاَمُ الأَوَّلُ أَنْشَأْتُهُ يَا ثَاوُفِيلُسُ عَنْ جَمِيعِ مَا ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يَفْعَلُهُ وَيُعَلِّمُ بِهِ 
2 إِلَى الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ فِيهِ بَعْدَ مَا أَوْصَى بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ الرُّسُلَ الَّذِينَ اخْتَارَهُمْ. 
3 اَلَّذِينَ أَرَاهُمْ أَيْضاً نَفْسَهُ حَيّاً بِبَرَاهِينَ كَثِيرَةٍ بَعْدَ مَا تَأَلَّمَ وَهُوَ يَظْهَرُ لَهُمْ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْماً وَيَتَكَلَّمُ عَنِ الْأُمُورِ الْمُخْتَصَّةِ بِمَلَكُوتِ اللهِ.
4 وَفِيمَا هُوَ مُجْتَمِعٌ مَعَهُمْ أَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يَبْرَحُوا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ بَلْ يَنْتَظِرُوا «مَوْعِدَ الآبِ الَّذِي سَمِعْتُمُوهُ مِنِّي 
5 لأَنَّ يُوحَنَّا عَمَّدَ بِالْمَاءِ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَسَتَتَعَمَّدُونَ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ لَيْسَ بَعْدَ هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ بِكَثِيرٍ». 
6 أَمَّا هُمُ الْمُجْتَمِعُونَ فَسَأَلُوهُ: «يَا رَبُّ هَلْ فِي هَذَا الْوَقْتِ تَرُدُّ الْمُلْكَ إِلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ؟» 
7 فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «لَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الأَزْمِنَةَ وَالأَوْقَاتَ الَّتِي جَعَلَهَا الآبُ فِي سُلْطَانِهِ 
8 لَكِنَّكُمْ سَتَنَالُونَ قُوَّةً مَتَى حَلَّ الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَكُونُونَ لِي شُهُوداً فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ وَفِي كُلِّ الْيَهُودِيَّةِ وَالسَّامِرَةِ وَإِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ». 
9 وَلَمَّا قَالَ هَذَا ارْتَفَعَ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ وَأَخَذَتْهُ سَحَابَةٌ عَنْ أَعْيُنِهِمْ. 
10 وَفِيمَا كَانُوا يَشْخَصُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَهُوَ مُنْطَلِقٌ إِذَا رَجُلاَنِ قَدْ وَقَفَا بِهِمْ بِلِبَاسٍ أَبْيَضَ 
11 وَقَالاَ: «أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْجَلِيلِيُّونَ مَا بَالُكُمْ وَاقِفِينَ تَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ؟ إِنَّ يَسُوعَ هَذَا الَّذِي ارْتَفَعَ عَنْكُمْ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَيَأْتِي هَكَذَا كَمَا رَأَيْتُمُوهُ مُنْطَلِقاً إِلَى السَّمَاءِ».


----------



## أَمَة (1 أكتوبر 2010)

نرجسي العمر قال:


> أرجو عدم الشتم أو الإهانه
> أنا فقط أستفسر لا أكثر


 
أهلا وسهلا ب *نرجسي العمر *عضوا جديدا في المنتدى.

بالرغم من تعودنا على الافكار الخاطئة التي يحملها عنا أحبتنا المسلمون إلا أنها تحز في قلوبنا لأنها تهدف الى إبعادهم عن السؤال والوصول الى المعرفة.





نرجسي العمر قال:


> كيف الحال؟


شكرا لسؤالك عن حالنا... نحن فرحانين بنعمة الروح القدس الذي يسكن فينا ونشكر الرب دائما على هذه النعمة.




نرجسي العمر قال:


> عندي إستفسار وأريد إجابه عليه
> بطريقة صحيحة واضحة ومثبته أنها من الدين المسيحي وليست إجتهاد من الأعضاء الكرام في الرد


ليس في ردودنا إجتهادات بل كلها مبنية على إيماننا الصحيح.

*للأسف* لم افهم كلامك عن الظاهر والباطن. وسارد على كلامك التالي: 



نرجسي العمر قال:


> بتفكيري المبدئي أتوقع أن يكون مصدر ومرجع ذلك التفسير الباطني للكتاب المقدس من عند المسيح لأنه هو الأعلم في ما هو مقصود بهذا الكتاب المقدس من المعنى الباطني


 
كويس انك إستعملتي عبارة "بتفكيري المبدئي"، فأنت أنصفت وصدقت القول لأن المسلم فعلا يفكر مبدئيا أن الكتب السماوية تنزل (حرفيا) على الانبياء ، وبما السيد يسوع المسيح "نبي" كما تظنون *خطأ *فلا بد أن يكون المبدأ ساريت عليه ولذلك يجب أن يكون الأعلم بتفسير الكتاب.

هذا المبدأ لا ينطبق على السيد يسوع المسيح - رب الأرباب وخالق الكون الذي قال عنه الكتاب المقدس :



 اعمال الرسل الأصحاح 10 العدد 43 *لَهُ يَشْهَدُ جَمِيعُ الأَنْبِيَاءِ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ يَنَالُ بِاسْمِهِ غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا». *

الكتاب المقدس يتكلم عن السيد يسوع المسيح وعن البشرى السارة (_وهذا معنى كلمة إنجيل اليونانية الأصل_) في خلاص العالم من الهلاك الأبدي بالإيمان بيسوع المسيح... هو من أوحى بكتابته بعد أن مات مصلوبا لمغفرة خطايا العالم وقام بقدرته الإلهية منتصرا على الموت في اليوم الثالث لكي لا يبقى للموت سلطان على من يؤمن به بل يصبح الجسر الذي يمر به المؤمن بالسيد يسوع المسيح الى الحياة الأبدية مع الله في ملكوته.

قبل موته تكلم عن الروح القدس وقال في يوحنا 7 :

38 مَنْ آمَنَ بِي كَمَا قَالَ الْكِتَابُ تَجْرِي مِنْ بَطْنِهِ أَنْهَارُ مَاءٍ حَيٍّ». 
39 قَالَ هَذَا عَنِ الرُّوحِ الَّذِي كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ مُزْمِعِينَ أَنْ يَقْبَلُوهُ لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ الْقُدُسَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ أُعْطِيَ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ مُجِّدَ بَعْدُ. 

" لأَنَّ يَسُوعَ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ مُجِّدَ بَعْدُ " تشير الى أنه لم يتمجد بعد بصلبه وموته و*قيامته* لأن نزول الروح القدس كما في خطة الله الآب يتم بعد صعود السيد المسيح الى السماء لكي يبقى الله مع المؤمنين في الروح القدس.

ولهذا وعد السيد المسيح رسله وتلاميذه قبل موته بأنه لا يتركهم يتامى قائلا في يوحنا 14 

18 *لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى.* *إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ.* 
19 *بَعْدَ قَلِيلٍ لاَ يَرَانِي الْعَالَمُ أَيْضاً* *وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَرَوْنَنِي*. *إِنِّي أَنَا حَيٌّ فَأَنْتُمْ سَتَحْيَوْنَ. *

تفسير الأية 19: 
*"بعد قليل لا يراني العالم"* لأنه سيصلب ويموت ويدفن ولن يراه العالم بعد ذلك. 
*"واما انتم فترونني" *لأنه سيتظهر لهم وحدهم بعد القيامة... وهذا حصل فقد ظهر لهم خلال الأربعين يوما قبل صعوده الى السماء وهذا كله مدون في الكتاب المقدس.
*"أني انا حي فأنتم ستحيون" *الله حي والسيد المسيح هو الله الذي ظهر بالجسد ومن يؤمن به يحيون به حتى ولو ماتوا.

نأتي الآن الى وعد السيد المسيح قبل موته بإرسال لتلاميذه الروح القدس لهم. لا نزال في يوحنا 14 

16 *وَأَنَا أَطْلُبُ مِنَ الآبِ فَيُعْطِيكُمْ مُعَزِّياً آخَرَ لِيَمْكُثَ مَعَكُمْ إِلَى الأَبَدِ *
17 *رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ* *وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُمَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ. *
26 *وَأَمَّا الْمُعَزِّي الرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ الَّذِي سَيُرْسِلُهُ الآبُ بِاسْمِي فَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَيُذَكِّرُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا قُلْتُهُ لَكُمْ*.


*الروح القدس* *الذي لا يعرفه سوى المؤمنين بالسيد يسوع المسيح* *والذي لا يقبل الناس لأنهم لا يروه ولا يعرفوه يحل ويسكن في المؤمنين في المعمودية... هو الذي علم الكنيسة والمؤمنين ولا يزال يعلمنا وسيبفى معنا الى إنقضاء الدهر*

*وهذا ما قال السيد يسوع المسيح لتلاميذه ولرسله، أنه سيبقى معهم الى إنقضاء الدهر:*
*

* متى الأصحاح 28 العدد 20 *وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ*. *وَهَا أَنَا مَعَكُمْ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ إِلَى انْقِضَاءِ الدَّهْرِ*». آمِينَ. 

لأن الآب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد - آمين

صعد المسيح الى السماء وبقي معنا في روحه القدس.

يا رب تكون قد فهمت أن *الله الروح القدس هو مصرد فهمنا وتفسيرنا للكتاب المقدس*


----------



## apostle.paul (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*تفسير الكتاب المقدس مش باجتهادات خاصة لكل مؤمن الكتاب المقدس يفسر من خلال سياق الكلام ومن خلال فكره الكامل
لا يوجد تفسير ظاهر وباطن
بل يوجد تفسير حرفى وذاك يقتل
وتفسير روحى للوصول الى عمق الفكر الالهى الذى اراد الله ان يصل به لنا*


----------



## نرجسي العمر (3 أكتوبر 2010)

سامح ماسماتكس قال:


> تفسير الانجيل موافق تماما لروح الانجيل واقوال اباء الكنيسه الاول ونصوص الانجيل ولا يوجد اى اختلاف بين التفسير والنصوص الظاهره الا ان بعض النصوص نجدها واضحه انها تحمل استعارات وتشبيهات بلاغيه.
> ايضا اريد ان اقول ان الروح القدس هو من يعطينا فهما وشبعا من كل معانى ونصوص الكتاب المقدس




[font=&quot]أشكرك يا سامح على ردك للموضوع[/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​ [font=&quot]أود أن أستوصح من أين حصل آباء الكنيسة الأوائل على هذا التفسير النصوص الظاهرة بشكل سليم وصحيح كما قصد أن يقولة السيد المسيح في الكتاب المقدس[/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​ [font=&quot]وأشرت أيضاً إلى أن هناك بعض النصوص تحمل إستعارة وبلاغة وتشبيهات وهذا يعني أن هناك تفسير آخر لهذه النصوص وفق ما بطـُن منها في المعنى وهذا ما أريد أن أصل إليه وهو من أين يؤكد مصدر ومرجع هذه التفاسير الباطنه [/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​ [font=&quot]أي كيف نؤكد تأويل تلك النصوص بالمعنى الباطني لها والمقصودة في الكتاب المقدس[/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​


----------



## نرجسي العمر (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *مفيش حاجة إسمها باطن وظاهر
> إنما عندنا مبدأ هو عدم إستخدام الأية الواحدة
> لأن كل أية مرتبطة بأيات أخرى سواء قبلها أو بعدها أو فى إصحاح أخر
> أو لها نبوة فى العهد القديم
> فبناء على ما كتبت وضحى السؤال حتى نستطيع  الإجابة​*




[font=&quot]شكراً يا مونيكا على ردك الطيب[/font]​ [font=&quot]الذي قصدته من التفسير الباطن والتفسير الظاهر هو أن هنالك آيات في الكتاب المقدس يدل معناها الظاهري عن أمر مختلف عن ما يقصد بها بالفعل في باطن تلك الآية أو الجملة والكلمات[/font]​ [font=&quot]فهذا ما كان قصدي ولا أدري إن كان في المسيحية يستخدمون مثل تلك المسطلحات من اللغة العربية في تبيين نصوص الكتاب المقدس، أما عن الآيات مترابطة مع بعضها البعض في التسلسل بينها في فكرة معينه فهذا الأمر لا خلاف عليه، ولا يعقل أيضاً أن يكون كتاب كمثل الكتاب المقدس يوجد فيه مثل تلك الأمور.[/font]​ 


مونيكا 57 قال:


> *عند دراسة الكتاب المقدس يجب إتباع الأتى
> 
> منقول
> عن
> ...




 [font=&quot]أشكرك على الخطوات المتبعه في دراسة الكتاب المقدس ولكن هناك بعض الأمور أتمنى منك أن توضحيها لي[/font]​ *[font=&quot]* [/font]**[font=&quot]المعنى الحرفي[/font]**[font=&quot]
* [/font]**[font=&quot]المعنى الرمزي (المجازي[/font]**[font=&quot])
* [/font]**[font=&quot]المعنى الروحي (الإنطباعي[/font]**[font=&quot])
* [/font]**[font=&quot]المعنى العقائدي[/font]*​ 


> كما أعتاد السيد المسيح ان يجتمع مع تلاميذة ويفسر لهم أقواله السمائية  عندما يعسر عليهم فهمها وذلك حينما رأيناه يفسر لهم الأمثلة وكانوا يسألونه  في الخفاء
> .
> يوحنا الإصحاح 3
> 
> ...




 [font=&quot]وفي المشاركة الأخيرة لك يا مونيكا الطيبة قلتي فيها أن السيد المسيح كان يجمع تلامذته من حوله ويفسر لهم نصوص الكتاب المقدس أو كان التلامذة تسأل السيد المسيح عن ما كان مقصود بها بالخفاء[/font]​ [font=&quot]وأنا شاكر لك جداً هذه المعلومة والدلائل على هذا الكلام من الكتاب المقدس لأنه على ما أظن هو قريب عن ما أبحث عنه في إستفساري[/font]​ [font=&quot]إستفساري كان يطالب بمصادر ومراجع ومن كلامك الطيب دل لي أن مصدرها من السيد المسيح لتلامذته[/font]​ [font=&quot]ولكن أريد المرجع أي المرجع هذا الكلام الموثق عن تلامذه السيد المسيح  كمثل كتاب أو شيء مدلولي من عند تلامذه تؤكد أن المقصود في التفاسير المختلفه عن ما يحوي النص الظاهر من معنى.[/font]​


----------



## نرجسي العمر (3 أكتوبر 2010)

أمة قال:


> أهلا وسهلا ب *نرجسي العمر *عضوا جديدا في المنتدى.
> 
> بالرغم من تعودنا على الافكار الخاطئة التي يحملها عنا أحبتنا المسلمون إلا أنها تحز في قلوبنا لأنها تهدف الى إبعادهم عن السؤال والوصول الى المعرفة.
> 
> ...





 [font=&quot] [/font]​ [font=&quot]أشكر ردك يا أمه[/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​ [font=&quot]عندما ذكرت أرجو عدم الشتم أو الإهانه قصدت منها الإحتراز من الدخول في مثل هذه المستويات في الحوار ولكن رغم إحترازي الزائد إلا اني تعرضت للإهانات
[/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​ [font=&quot]إن قصدي بالتفسير الظاهر والتفسير الباطن أن هناك بعض الآيات تحتوي على تفسير لمعناها غير الذي يتضح من خلال النص الظاهر في الكتاب المقدس ولا أعلم إذا ما كان مثل هذه التفاسير تسري على كامل الكتاب المقدس[/font]
[font=&quot]
[/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​ [font=&quot]سيدتي أمه أنا لا أتكلم ماذا يعتقد المسلمين بأن السيد المسيح نبي من عند الله أم لا، أنا أتكلم عن السيد السيح من خلال الكتاب المقدس وأنه إله وعندما قلت بتفكيري المبدئي لم أقصد فكر إسلامي أو مسيحي بل قصدت فكري أنا الإنسان يعتقد بأنه من المفروض أن يكون من قبل السيد المسيح لأنه هو الله الذي يعرف تأويل نصوص الكتاب المقدس الظاهرة ويعرف ما هو المقصود منها[/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​ [font=&quot]لو لاحظتي مشاركة الطيبة مونيكا قالت وبالدليل من الكتاب المقدس أن السيد المسيح جمع تلامذته ليفسر لهم نصوص الكتاب المقدس وقالت أيضاً أن تلامذه السيد امسيح كانو يذهبون للسيد المسيح لترف على تفاسير الكتاب المقدس بالخفاء، أعتقد أن تفكيري المبدئي كان صائب  باستنتاجه والدليل عليه ما ذكرته الطيبة مونيكا في مشاركتها.[/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​ [font=&quot]الموضوع الذي تكلمتي عنه المختص بالروح القدس [/font]​ [font=&quot]هل هو الذي يفسر الكتاب المقدس والمعنى الباطن فيه من نصوصه الظاهرة؟[/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​ [font=&quot]إذا قلنا على سبيل المثال أن هناك شخص لا يؤمن بالسيد المسيح[/font]​ [font=&quot]فهذا يعني أنه لن يعرف الروح القدس ولذلك سوف لن يعرف تفسير الكتاب المقدس[/font]​ [font=&quot] [/font]​ [font=&quot]أتمنى التوضيح أكثر في هذه النقطة.[/font]​


----------



## نرجسي العمر (3 أكتوبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *تفسير الكتاب المقدس مش باجتهادات خاصة لكل مؤمن الكتاب المقدس يفسر من خلال سياق الكلام ومن خلال فكره الكامل
> لا يوجد تفسير ظاهر وباطن
> بل يوجد تفسير حرفى وذاك يقتل
> وتفسير روحى للوصول الى عمق الفكر الالهى الذى اراد الله ان يصل به لنا*




أشكر ردك يا طيب شمس الحق

وهذا ما أبحث عنه

التفسير الحرفي والتفسير الروحي
أنا قلت عنهما تفسير ظاهر وباطن وهي نفس المعنى باللغة العربية على ما أعتقد

ليس مهم الكلمات المهم المعنى المقصود منها على أي حال

أريد تأكيد مصدر  والمرجع الذي يؤكد ذلك المصدر ككتاب أو شيء يثبت تأويل التفسير الروحي للكتاب المقدس بشكل سليم ومن المصدر نفسه.


----------



## نرجسي العمر (3 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام والنعمة على الجميع





المصادر التي تفسر الروحي للكتاب المقدس مثلما تم ذكره في المشاركات  هذا الموضوع تعود إلى 4 مصادر وهي:



1. أباء الكنيسة الأوائل

2. السيد المسيح

3. الروح القدس

4. روح الإنجيل

هل أعتمد على هذه المصادر في تفسر الكتاب المقدس؟
وأريد تأكيد تلك المصادر بمرجع أرجع إليه وأتثبت أن هذا هو التأويل الصحيح لتفسير الروحي للكتاب المقدس.


أشكركم على مساعدتي وأتمنى المزيد من كرمكم


----------



## نرجسي العمر (3 أكتوبر 2010)

للرفع

هل من أحد عنده جواب على إستفساراتي


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

نرجسي العمر قال:


> السلام والنعمة على الجميع
> لمصادر التي تفسر الروحي للكتاب المقدس مثلما تم ذكره في المشاركات  هذا الموضوع تعود إلى 4 مصادر وهي:
> 1. أباء الكنيسة الأوائل
> 2. السيد المسيح
> ...



[ size="5"]ygn Hon  إلى أخى نرجسى العمر
لا يوجد فى الدنيا كتاب موثق وموثوق فيه أكثر من الكتاب المقدس
وقدتناقل الرسل والتلاميد  التعاليم التى علمها لهم الرب شفهيةو مكتوبة إلى أن وصلت لنا اليوم 
ويتضح هذا من
 الرسالة الثانية إلى تيموثاوس
الإصحاح 4
1 أَنَا أُنَاشِدُكَ إِذاً أَمَامَ اللهِ وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الْعَتِيدِ أَنْ يَدِينَ الأَحْيَاءَ وَالأَمْوَاتَ، عِنْدَ ظُهُورِهِ وَمَلَكُوتِهِ: 
2اكْرِزْ بِالْكَلِمَةِ. اعْكُفْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ فِي وَقْتٍ مُنَاسِبٍ وَغَيْرِ مُنَاسِبٍ. أوَبِّخِ، انْتَهِرْ، أعِظْ بِكُلِّ أَنَاةٍ وَتَعْلِيمٍ. 
3 لأَنَّهُ سَيَكُونُ وَقْتٌ لاَ يَحْتَمِلُونَ فِيهِ التَّعْلِيمَ الصَّحِيحَ، بَلْ حَسَبَ شَهَوَاتِهِمُ الْخَاصَّةِ يَجْمَعُونَ لَهُمْ مُعَلِّمِينَ مُسْتَحِكَّةً مَسَامِعُهُمْ، 
4 فَيَصْرِفُونَ مَسَامِعَهُمْ عَنِ الْحَقِّ، وَيَنْحَرِفُونَ إِلَى الْخُرَافَاتِ. 
5 وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَاصْحُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. احْتَمِلِ الْمَشَقَّاتِ. اعْمَلْ عَمَلَ الْمُبَشِّرِ. تَمِّمْ خِدْمَتَكَ. 
6 فَإِنِّي أَنَا الآنَ أُسْكَبُ سَكِيباً، وَوَقْتُ انْحِلاَلِي قَدْ حَضَرَ. 
7 قَدْ جَاهَدْتُ الْجِهَادَ الْحَسَنَ، أَكْمَلْتُ السَّعْيَ، حَفِظْتُ الإِيمَانَ، 
8 وَأَخِيراً قَدْ وُضِعَ لِي إِكْلِيلُ الْبِرِّ، الَّذِي يَهَبُهُ لِي فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ الرَّبُّ الدَّيَّانُ الْعَادِلُ، وَلَيْسَ لِي فَقَطْ، بَلْ لِجَمِيعِ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ ظُهُورَهُ أَيْضاً. 
9 بَادِرْ أَنْ تَجِيءَ إِلَيَّ سَرِيعاً، 
10 لأَنَّ دِيمَاسَ قَدْ تَرَكَنِي إِذْ أَحَبَّ الْعَالَمَ الْحَاضِرَ وَذَهَبَ إِلَى تَسَالُونِيكِي، وَكِرِيسْكِيسَ إِلَى غَلاَطِيَّةَ، وَتِيطُسَ إِلَى دَلْمَاطِيَّةَ. 
11 لُوقَا وَحْدَهُ مَعِي. خُذْ مَرْقُسَ وَأَحْضِرْهُ مَعَكَ لأَنَّهُ نَافِعٌ لِي لِلْخِدْمَةِ. 
12 أَمَّا تِيخِيكُسُ فَقَدْ أَرْسَلْتُهُ إِلَى أَفَسُسَ. 
13 اَلرِّدَاءَ الَّذِي تَرَكْتُهُ فِي تَرُواسَ عِنْدَ كَارْبُسَ أَحْضِرْهُ مَتَى جِئْتَ، وَالْكُتُبَ أَيْضاً وَلاَ سِيَّمَا الرُّقُوقَ 
14 إِسْكَنْدَرُ النَّحَّاسُ أَظْهَرَ لِي شُرُوراً كَثِيرَةً. لِيُجَازِهِ الرَّبُّ حَسَبَ أَعْمَالِهِ. 
15 فَاحْتَفِظْ مِنْهُ أَنْتَ أَيْضاً لأَنَّهُ قَاوَمَ أَقْوَالَنَا جِدّاً. 
16 فِي احْتِجَاجِي الأَوَّلِ لَمْ يَحْضُرْ أَحَدٌ مَعِي، بَلِ الْجَمِيعُ تَرَكُونِي. لاَ يُحْسَبْ عَلَيْهِمْ. 
17 وَلَكِنَّ الرَّبَّ وَقَفَ مَعِي وَقَوَّانِي، لِكَيْ تُتَمَّ بِي الْكِرَازَةُ، وَيَسْمَعَ جَمِيعُ الأُمَمِ، فَأُنْقِذْتُ مِنْ فَمِ الأَسَدِ. 
18 وَسَيُنْقِذُنِي الرَّبُّ مِنْ كُلِّ عَمَلٍ رَدِيءٍ وَيُخَلِّصُنِي لِمَلَكُوتِهِ السَّمَاوِيِّ[/size][/font]


----------



## نرجسي العمر (3 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> الأختى العزيزة نرجس
> لا يوجد فى الدنيا كتاب موثق وموثوق فيه أكثر من الكتاب المقدس
> وقدتناقل الرسل والتلاميد  التعاليم التى علمها لهم الرب شفهيةو مكتوبة إلى أن وصلت لنا اليوم
> ويتضح هذا من
> ...



أشطر تجاوبك من جديد يا مونيكا الطيبة
بالمناسبه أنا ذكر 

مونيكا الطية 
هل أفهم من مشاركتك الأخيره أن أرفض المصادر الثلاث وأثبت هلى مصدر واحد وهو السيد المسيح؟

أنا في حيره
الصفحة الأولى إنتهت وكان فيها مجموعة من الآراء المتضاربة

الأعضاء الكرام تعددت آراءهم 
العضو سامح قال آباء الأوائل وروح الإنجيل
وحضرتك قلتي السيد المسيح
والعضوة أمه قالت روح القدس

أي لحد الآن لم أجد إجماع من كل من شارك على مصدر واحد في ما بينهم تتكلم عن مصدر ثابت في تفسر الروحي للكتاب المقدس.



على أي حال

أنت تقولي أن مثل تلك التفاسير تناقلت بشكل شفهي ومكتوب من قبل التلاميذ عن السيد المسيح إلى الرسل والآباء الأولين في الكنيسة والأدله على هذه من خلال الآيات التي وضعتيها "هكذا فهمت كلامك"

وأيضاً حسب كلامك السابق قلتي أن مصدر تفسير الروحي هو من عند السيد المسح


الذي أريده هو شيء يوثق التفاسير الروحية للكتاب المقدس الموجودة الآن من عند تلامذه السيد المسيح المنقولة عن السيد المسيح

أي مرجع أرجع إليه حتى أتأكد أن من قال هذا الكلام من التفسير الروحي يعود للتلميذ فلان الفلان الذي سمعه من السيد المسيح وهو يشرحه أو وضحه له


هل يوجد مرجع مثل هذا المرجع من الممكن أن أعود إليه حتى أتأكد من ما قيل في التفسير الروحي يعود للسيد المسيح ومنقول من خلال تلامذته؟


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

*إلى أخى نرجسى العمر
لا يوجد تضارب بين أقوالى وأقوال الزملاء
فالإنجيل يتكلم عن السيد المسيح حياته ومعجزاته وتعاليمة
التى شرحها للشعب وفسرها للتلاميذ وتناقلت من التلاميذ إلى الأباء الأولين ووصلت إلينا وفهمناها بالروح القدس أى روح الله التى أعطاها لنا لنفهم كلمته
طلبت شئ موثق قلت لك الكتاب المقدس
ووضعت لك أية تدل على وجود كتب وتفاسير متناقلة  وليس فلان عن فلان بدون وثائق
بل عندنا كتب ومخطوطات   لكل كلمة بالكتاب المقدس​*


----------



## نرجسي العمر (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *إلى أخى نرجسى العمر
> لا يوجد تضارب بين أقوالى وأقوال الزملاء
> فالإنجيل يتكلم عن السيد المسيح حياته ومعجزاته وتعاليمة
> التى شرحها للشعب وفسرها للتلاميذ وتناقلت من التلاميذ إلى الأباء الأولين  ووصلت إلينا وفهمناها بالروح القدس أى روح الله التى أعطاها لنا لنفهم  كلمته
> ...



 
أختي الكريمه هناك فرق بين قولك وقول باقي الزملاء والزميلات

قال الزميل سامح آباء الأوائل هم من قالوا بالتفسير الروحي
ولكن من كلامك يتبين أن الآباء الأوائل ما هم إلا ناقلين لهذه التفاسير عن التلامذة

والتلامذه ليس هم من قالوا بالتفسير الروحي وإنما هم ناقلين لهذا التفسير عن مصدرة الآساسي السيد المسيح

والزميلة أمه قالت لي أن الإعتقاد بأن السيد المسيح هو من قال التفسير الروحي أمر خاطئ وإنما التفسير الروحي ينبعث من روح القدس

إذا ليس  الآباء الأولين أو التلامذه هم مصدر التفسير الروحي
بل المصدر هو السيد المسيح وما هم إلا نقلة تنقل تلك التفاسير عن السيد المسيح
....................

أشكرك على وضع هذه الآيات التي دلت على وجود شيء مثبت  على نقل التفاسير الروحية من السيد المسيح لمن حولة من التلاميذ

هذه الآيات أختي الكريمة مونيكا تدلل على أن المصدر هو السيد المسيح وهذا  أمر كنت أبحث عنه ولكن الشق الثاني من إستفساراتي هو مرجع أرجع إليه مثبت  من خلال الكنيسة على أن هذه التفاسير مروية عن التلامذه السيد المسيح

ككتاب مثلاً أو أي شيء ذات دلالة على هذا المصدر الذي دللتي عليه من خلال الآيات الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس



كمثل أن يقال مِن قوانين السوداني نص  يطالب بحرية التعبير للفرد

أقول  أين مصدر هذا القانون فيكون هو الإتفاق الذي إتفق عليه مؤسسين دولة السودان بالإجماع في ما بينهم

أقول أين المرجع الذي من الممكن أن أرجع إليه فيكون الدستور السوداني وموثق في كتاب الدستور السوداني




هذا ما كنت أقصده


----------



## youssef hachem (4 أكتوبر 2010)

تحية وسلام
#################
حرر بواسطة المشرف للتطرق الى الإسلاميات فهي ممنوعة في هذا القسم.

يجب ان تعلم اخي المحترم ان من يريد ان يقراء الكتاب المقدس بقلب مؤمن مخلص للرب سوف يلهمه الرب بجميع الوسائل الذي ذكرها لك الاخوة ويمكن بغيرها ايضا لان الرب قريب منا اكثر مما تتصور.


----------



## نرجسي العمر (4 أكتوبر 2010)

####################
حرر من المشرف للتطرق الى الإسلاميا  وهي ممنوعة في هذا القسم.




> يجب ان تعلم اخي المحترم ان من يريد ان يقراء الكتاب المقدس بقلب مؤمن مخلص للرب سوف يلهمه الرب بجميع الوسائل الذي ذكرها لك الاخوة ويمكن بغيرها ايضا لان الرب قريب منا اكثر مما تتصور.


 

الطيب youssef hachem

الطيبة أمه قالت لي نفس هذا الكلام تقريباً وسألتها عن هذا الإستفسار وما زلت أنتظرر الرد

إستفساري حول هذه المعلومه هي


إذا ما كان هناك شخص لا يؤمن بالمسيحية وكان صادق بهذه المشاعر وليس فيها أي شيء من التكبر أو الإستعلاء أو التنكر وإنما لأنه فعلاً لا يشعر بوجود ذلك الإيمان فيه 

هل الرب سوف يكف عنه إلهام التفسير الروحي الحقيقي للكتاب المقدس عبر كل الطرق من روح القدس والمسيح المقدس وروح الإنجيل وآباء الأوائل؟

.....................

شاكر مشاركتك المفيدة
وعندي إستفسار نهائي لحضرتك

هل أفهم من مشاركتك أن لا يوجد هناك أي مرجع أرجع إليه يؤكد ما أبحث عنه في إستفسارتي؟


----------



## أَمَة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

نرجسي العمر قال:


> الطيبة أمه قالت لي نفس هذا الكلام تقريباً وسألتها عن هذا الإستفسار وما زلت أنتظرر الرد
> 
> إستفساري حول هذه المعلومه هي
> 
> ...


 
أخي *نرجسي العمر*

إنتظر ردي من فضلك.

حتى ذلك الحين بالإذن من الأخ يوسف سأرد على سؤالك.

أعمال الله في كشف ذاته للبشر فوق إدراكهم العقلي والفكري.
ليس من الضروري للباحث عن الحق أن يؤمن سلفا بالمسيح ليكشف له المسيح المعاني.
ولكن بالضروري أن يكون صادقا في بحثه لمعرفة الحق... ومن صفات الباحث الصادق عدم التكبر والإستغلاء والتنكر للحقيقة إذا وجدها.
والرب السيد يسوع المسيح الذي يريد جميع الناس ان يخلصوا يعرف القلوب وسرائر النفس البشرية وسيعلن ذاته لهؤلاء الأشخاص من خلال كتابه المقدس.


----------



## أَمَة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجو من الأخ *نرجسي العمر *أن يمهلني بعض الوقت للرد لأن ردي سيضع النقاط على الحروف...

هناك الكثير من المغالطات في جميع ردودك واحب ان اوضحها وهذا حق لك علينا...
هذا سيتطلب مني العودة الى كل رد منك والى المشاركة التي وجه الرد لك لأبين لك المغالطات.

حتى ذلك الحين لك سلام الرب


----------



## أَمَة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

هذا هو الرد الأول من سلسلة ردودي وسأغلق الموضوع مؤفتا واعود لفتحه بعد أن ارد على جميع مشاركاتك وذلك لعدم التشتيت



نرجسي العمر قال:


> [font=&quot]أشكر ردك يا أمه[/font]
> 
> 
> [font=&quot]عندما ذكرت أرجو عدم الشتم أو الإهانه قصدت منها الإحتراز من الدخول في مثل هذه المستويات في الحوار ولكن رغم إحترازي الزائد إلا اني* تعرضت للإهانات* [/font]​


 
أبدأ برجاء مني لك بالإلتزام بالصدق وعدم ترك المجال لتشويه الحقائق بسبب الحساسية المفرطة. 
أخي انت لم تتعرض لأي إهانة... لو أنا غلطانة قل لي أين؟ لقد وردت مشاركة واحدة فقط جاء فيها هذه الجملة: "ظاهر ايه يا باشا و باطن ايه
" وهذه ليس إهانة يا أخي ... ومع ذلك تم حذفها في حينها.


----------



## أَمَة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

نرجسي العمر قال:


> [FONT=&quot]لو لاحظتي مشاركة الطيبة *مونيكا قالت وبالدليل من الكتاب المقدس أن السيد المسيح جمع تلامذته ليفسر لهم نصوص الكتاب المقدس *وقالت أيضاً أن* تلامذه السيد امسيح كانو يذهبون للسيد المسيح لترف على تفاسير الكتاب المقدس بالخفاء،* أعتقد أن تفكيري المبدئي كان صائب باستنتاجه والدليل عليه ما ذكرته الطيبة مونيكا في مشاركتها.[/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

كلامك يا أخي الذي لونته لك باللون الأحمر غلط لأن كلمة الكتاب المقدس  لم ترد في  اقتباس الأخت *مونيكا* من الكتاب المقدس في مشاركتها هذه   #*5* 
لنقرأ بعد القيامة مكث الرب يسوع مع التلاميذ 40 يوما يتكلم معهم ويفسر الأمور الخاصة بالملكوت

الكتاب المقدس بعهده الجديد - أي الأناجيل -  كتبه رسل المسيح بعد صعوده الى السماء لأنها عن السيد المسيح وعن الملكوت ... وهذا ما تقوله الأية بوضوح أن مكث معهم 40 يوما وتكلم معهم وفسر لهم الأمور الخاصة بالملكوت ... أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت بالتوضيح  

كذلك كلامك *باللون الأزرق* هو خطأ أيضا. لنقرأ إقتباس الأخت *مونيكا* من يوحنا الأصحاح 3:

1 كَانَ إِنْسَانٌ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ اسْمُهُ نِيقُودِيمُوسُ رَئِيسٌ لِلْيَهُودِ. 
2 هَذَا جَاءَ إِلَى يَسُوعَ لَيْلاً وَقَالَ لَهُ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ قَدْ أَتَيْتَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مُعَلِّماً لأَنْ لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَعْمَلَ هَذِهِ الآيَاتِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ تَعْمَلُ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ مَعَهُ». 

الأية لا تتكلم  تتكلم عن تلاميذ المسيح كما ذكرتَ، بل عن شخص واحد وهو نيقوديموس وكان رئيش لليهود وذهب الى السيد المسيح ليلا لكي لا يراه أحد من كبار اليهود الذين كانوا مقاومين للمسيح.

فأرجو الإنتباه والقراءة بتأني.




نرجسي العمر قال:


> [FONT=&quot][/FONT]​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




الروح القدس يحل على المؤمن بالمسيح فقط  في ماء المعمودية، وليس على من لا يؤمن به.

أرجو العودة الى ردي في هذه المشاركة    #*20* وهو مختلف عن ردي هذا لأن سؤالك هناك اختلف عن سؤالك هنا.​​​


----------



## أَمَة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

أخي *نرجسي العمر*

*سأتبع اسلوبا آخرا للرد في هذه المشاركة لأنه أكثر سهولة وهو أن أرد على كلامك داخل الإقتباس باللون الأخضر الذي أستعمله عادة*. 



نرجسي العمر قال:


> مونيكا الطية
> هل أفهم من مشاركتك الأخيره أن أرفض المصادر الثلاث
> *لا !!! لا ترفض المصادر الثلاث لأنها واحدة وسأشرح لاحقا.*
> 
> ...


----------



## أَمَة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*يعاد فتح الموضوع*
*وبأنتظار تعقيب الأخ*
*نرجسي العمر*​


----------



## نرجسي العمر (4 أكتوبر 2010)

شاكر مجهودك يا أمه في تبيين الأمور وتوضيحها من أولها لآخرها من جديد
ولذلك أحتاج فقط بعض الوقت لدراستها والإطلع عليها من جديد حتى أفهم الموضوع أكثر.




ولكن سأجيب على بعض الأمور وأوضحها...

في البداية أود أن أشير للمشاركة التي حذف منها الجزء الأول في المشاركة رقم 19  لأنها تكلمت عن الإسلام وهذا ممنوع في قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة المسيحية

أن تلك المشاركة ما كانت إلا رد على الطيب يوسف لتوضيح ما تكلم أني أقارن

وما عزز إقبالي على الكلام في الإسلام في الرد على كلام أخي يوسف هو مشاركتك أنتِ يا آمه الطيبة في رقم 6 التي تكلمت عن الإسلام لتوضيح لي المفهوم الذي تشرحيه لي

 


أمة قال:


> هذا هو الرد الأول من سلسلة ردودي وسأغلق الموضوع مؤفتا واعود لفتحه بعد أن ارد على جميع مشاركاتك وذلك لعدم التشتيت
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الطيبة أمه
أنا لا أكذب وما قلته كنت صادق فيه
عبارة "ظاهر ايه يا باشا و باطن ايه" لم أقصدها  ولا أقصد أي مشاركة في هذا الموضوع أو المنتدى في هذا الكلام لأن هذه المرة الأولى التي أسجل فيه


عبارتي التي تكلمت عن الشتائم والإهانات كانت



> عندما  ذكرت أرجو عدم الشتم أو *الإهانه* قصدت منها الإحتراز من الدخول في مثل هذه  المستويات في الحوار ولكن رغم إحترازي الزائد إلا اني تعرضت *للإهانات*​



أرجو الإنتباه للون الأحمر في الإقتباس
عندما قلت تلك الجملة وضعت ال التعريف في أكثر من كلمة وهي تتكلم عن مقصدي من عدم الشتم أو الإهانه بشكل مُعرف وعندما تكلمت عن نفسي في الإهانه التي تعرضت لها قلت "للإهانات" دون ال التعريف وهذا يدل على أن الإهانه أو الإهانات التي تعرضت لها كانت غير مُعرفة بذاتها وغير معروفة المصدر ولم أحددها بكلامي أنها من هذا المنتدى بالتحديد وإنما بشكل عام في الحوارات


كلامي لم يشوه أي حقائق وليس عندي حساسية مفرطة من أي شيء 
وبإمكانك أن تلاحظي هذا من خلال مشاركاتي المتعاقبه في الردود على مشاركات الأعضاء وأحسن الظن في كل من يشارك ولكن فقط قصدت الإحتراز ليس أكثر.


تحياتي لك ولجهوك


----------



## نرجسي العمر (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*# ................................. #*

*ُحذِفت المشاركة *

*حسب رغبة العضو *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

نرجسي العمر قال:


> *lإذا ما كان هناك شخص لا يؤمن بالمسيحية وكان صادق بهذه المشاعر وليس فيها أي شيء من التكبر أو الإستعلاء أو التنكر وإنما لأنه فعلاً لا يشعر بوجود ذلك الإيمان فيه *
> 
> هل الرب سوف يكف عنه إلهام التفسير الروحي الحقيقي للكتاب المقدس عبر كل الطرق من روح القدس والمسيح المقدس وروح الإنجيل وآباء الأوائل؟
> 
> ...


*
السيد المسيح يطلب من الجميع مؤمن وغير مؤمن أن يبحث فى الكتب
مطلوب منك عندما تقرأ فى الإنجيل أن تطلب من الرب خالق السماء والأرض أن يعطيك الإستنارة  والفهم ربنا ينور قلبك

إنجيل يوحنا الإصحاح 5

39 فَتِّشُوا الْكُتُبَ لأَنَّكُمْ تَظُنُّونَ أَنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً. وَهِيَ الَّتِي تَشْهَدُ لِي. 
40 ولاَ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَأْتُوا إِلَيَّ لِتَكُونَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ. 
41 «مَجْداً مِنَ النَّاسِ لَسْتُ أَقْبَلُ 
42 وَلَكِنِّي قَدْ عَرَفْتُكُمْ أَنْ لَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ مَحَبَّةُ اللَّهِ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ. 
43 أَنَا قَدْ أَتَيْتُ بِاسْمِ أَبِي وَلَسْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَنِي. إِنْ أَتَى آخَرُ بِاسْمِ نَفْسِهِ فَذَلِكَ تَقْبَلُونَهُ. 
44 كَيْفَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَأَنْتُمْ تَقْبَلُونَ مَجْداً بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ؟ وَالْمَجْدُ الَّذِي مِنَ الإِلَهِ الْوَاحِدِ لَسْتُمْ تَطْلُبُونَهُ؟ 
45 «لاَ تَظُنُّوا أَنِّي أَشْكُوكُمْ إِلَى الآبِ. يُوجَدُ الَّذِي يَشْكُوكُمْ وَهُوَ مُوسَى الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ رَجَاؤُكُمْ. 
46 لأَنَّكُمْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَ مُوسَى لَكُنْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَنِي لأَنَّهُ هُوَ كَتَبَ عَنِّي. 
47 فَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَسْتُمْ تُصَدِّقُونَ كُتُبَ ذَاكَ فَكَيْفَ تُصَدِّقُونَ كلاَمِي؟». *


----------



## نرجسي العمر (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *
> السيد المسيح يطلب من الجميع مؤمن وغير مؤمن أن يبحث فى الكتب
> مطلوب منك عندما تقرأ فى الإنجيل أن تطلب من الرب خالق السماء والأرض أن يعطيك الإستنارة  والفهم ربنا ينور قلبك
> 
> ...



في حال كان هناك شخص لا يؤمن بالمسيحية ولا يؤمن بأن السيد المسيح هو الله
يجوز له أن يدعي الخالق الذي يعتقد به أنه الخالق أو الخالق المطلق لكل الأديان التوحيدية أن يُنير قلبه في الفهم والتبصر والإستنارة في حقائق الإنجيل

هل من الممكن أن ينجح هذا الامر معه أم وجب عليه الإيمان أولاً أن السيد المسيح هو الله والخالق حتى يُستنار قلبة في الإنجيل وفهم الإنجيل حال أن الخالق أنعم عليه بهذه النعمة


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

نرجسي العمر قال:


> في حال كان هناك شخص لا يؤمن بالمسيحية ولا يؤمن بأن السيد المسيح هو الله
> يجوز له أن يدعي الخالق الذي يعتقد به أنه الخالق أو الخالق المطلق لكل الأديان التوحيدية أن يُنير قلبه في الفهم والتبصر والإستنارة في حقائق الإنجيل
> 
> هل من الممكن أن ينجح هذا الامر معه أم وجب عليه الإيمان أولاً أن السيد المسيح هو الله والخالق حتى يُستنار قلبة في الإنجيل وفهم الإنجيل حال أن الخالق أنعم عليه بهذه النعمة



*كلامى محدد وهو الرب خالق السموات والأرض ولم أتكلم عن الأديان​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 أكتوبر 2010)

*كتاب الدسقولية​*


----------



## نرجسي العمر (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *كلامى محدد وهو الرب خالق السموات والأرض ولم أتكلم عن الأديان​*




كنت أود أن أستفسر وأتأكد


بنعم أو لا 
هذا ما أبحث عنه في إستفساراتي لأعرف إلا أي إتجاه أسلك وأنا أحلل ما يتم ذكره من قبلكم

...........................


على أي حال

شاكر كل من ساعدني وساهم في فهمي للموضوع بشكل أوسع وأكبر من ما كنت أعرف في هذا الموضوع


وأرجو من الإدارة الطيبة أن تحذف إستفساراتي الأخيرة الموجودة في المشاركة رقم 27

فهذا أفضل للجميع
لي ولكم

وإذا كان عندي إستفسارات أخرى سوف أطرحها
لكم كل الشكر


----------



## نرجسي العمر (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *كتاب الدسقولية​*



شكراً لكِ​


----------



## نرجسي العمر (4 أكتوبر 2010)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *كتاب الدسقولية​*



لا أعرف هذا الكتاب 
واسمه غريب علي جداً
ولا حتى أعرف عنه أي شيء إلا أنه كتاب فقط


الكتاب يتكلم عن المصادر أم المراجع للتفسير الروحي للكتاب المقدس التي إسفسرت عنها في أول الموضوع 

كل هذا غير معروف عندي وسأبحث فيه لوحدي علي أجد ما المقصود من هذا الكتاب



مممممممممم
قمت بالبحثت في الإنترنت عن هذا الكتاب ووجدته
ولمن أردا تحميل الكتاب للفائدة

سأضع رابط تحميله هنا


http://copticlibrary.110mb.com/download/didascalia/1.htm


----------



## أَمَة (5 أكتوبر 2010)

نرجسي العمر قال:


> شاكر كل من ساعدني وساهم في فهمي للموضوع بشكل أوسع وأكبر من ما كنت أعرف في هذا الموضوع
> 
> وإذا كان عندي إستفسارات أخرى سوف أطرحها
> لكم كل الشكر


 
شكرا لسؤالك ولأسلوبك المهذب.
يمكن فتح موضوع جديد لك سؤال جديد

*يغلق الموضوع لوصول الإجابة*
*ولعدم تشتيته من قبل أعضائ جدد.*​


----------

